# Seiko - what's in a nickname?



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Right, we have enough Seiko wallah's on this forum to deal with this. Can folk kindly add some photo's to accompany the nicknames various models have acquired over the years. A sort of train spotters guide to Seiko. Perhaps serial numbers might help and whether they're still produced?

Seriously, when I look at Seiko, I think, is that a monster, or a tuna, or a sumo? And I haven't a clue and I'm feeling left out! :biggrin:

I have two 'lesser models' and I don't think either is prestigious enough to have been honoured with a 'nick'. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Guess what BFK stands for artytime:










A lot got their nicknames from the hierarchy of Japanese society etc like the Shogun


the title applied to the chief military commanders from about the 8th century a.d. to the end of the 12th century, then applied to the hereditary officials who governed *Japan*, with the emperor as nominal ruler, until 1868, when the *shogunate* was terminated and the ruling power was returned to the emperor.









similarly the Sumo for more obvious reasons...









Then the Pogue http://blog.dreamchrono.com/2013/11/seiko-6139-pogue/

Then there is of course the....oh heck what's it called thats it the SPORK cos' its a cross mongrel of a pilot and diver like a campers spoon and fork...









 

A Tuna is owt' still in the can

that bit round the case










This ones called the mach...after an ancient well respected warrior artytime: or orange monster cos' its got horrid sharp bugs bunny teeth at 12 o clock


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/85086-seiko-nicknames/&do=embed

Old thread on this above.

Nigel, Spork gets its name from being a mash up of pilot and diver? Dear god, stay in the car threads pal. *shakes head sternly*

SRP043K1 is its reference number, which apparently looks like SPORK when read at a glance so I hear...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/85086-seiko-nicknames/&do=embed
> 
> Old thread on this above.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I make things up but i like my reasoning artytime: .


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Phew! I feel the same way as Caller about the various Seiko watch nicknames. Thanks for your help and pics, dear Kev and Nigelp - I think I am a bit wiser. Certainly, the Tuna and the Monster are now fully recognisable, and I would certainly know a "Colonel Pogue" in a dark alley. I'm not sure that I would automatically recognise a Spork from a classic dive watch though. Hmmm, fascinating thread; look forward to a few more nicknamed watches. :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

is Nigelp the watch forums version of wikipedia ? :biggrin:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for that Kev.

My question was prompted in part by an article in the latest QP magazine about two new divers from Seiko to celebrate 50 years since their first. There was a side panel about nicks and I really have looked at Seikos in stores thinking, 'that must be a monster' and so on!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

This is my fav the Ripley










From the Aliens


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

let's not forget the turtle.










And the not very snappily names 62MAS. The best anyone can come up with that I've seen as an explanation of that is that the MAS is a shortening of *ma*chikku which means automatic (Nigel, could you confirm please?I assume you speak Japanese?) and *S*elfdater, though why one Japanese work would be crunched into an English work I don't know. Nice watch mind.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nigelp said:


> This is my fav the Ripley
> 
> 
> 
> From the Aliens


And here's the 'Bishop'


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> let's not forget the turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> And the not very snappily names 62MAS. The best anyone can come up with that I've seen as an explanation of that is that the MAS is a shortening of *ma*chikku which means automatic (Nigel, could you confirm please?I assume you speak Japanese?) and *S*elfdater, though why one Japanese work would be crunched into an English work I don't know. Nice watch mind.


I do Hong Kong Fuey








apm101 said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > This is my fav the Ripley
> ...


I'd have called it the Voltore and i'm no relation http://www.cliffsnotes.com/literature/v/volpone/character-analysis/voltore


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

SHC*** = SAWTOOTH


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

seiko kakume...cos' it watches too much telly


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Help help! I'm drowning in Seikos, but the feeling is great. Thanks for the pics everyone, and especially to you, Nigel, for the lovely pic of that gorgeous blue Seiko with the square chrono sub-dials. I have never seen a Seiko like that before and I really love it.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Yup, definitely information overload going on here. Tons of info coming out, but I'm still not really sure I'm any wiser!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> seiko kakume...cos' it watches too much telly


Is that tru Nigel or are you being c'creative' again? Lol!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Timez Own said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > seiko kakume...cos' it watches too much telly
> ...


I believe its true though its only second hand info ive picked up

https://musingsofawatchaddict.wordpress.com/2014/05/04/seiko-brightz-ananta-automatic-chronograph-vintage-kakume-re-issue-saeh005/

Many of the nicknames seem to run on serial numbers and heres another ive picked up which i dont know how 'official' the nickname is...that is if a nickname can ever be official 'PMGS'










Poor Mans Grand Seiko apparently (lifted off WUS) so some one might beable to confirm the validity of this?

Theres also some suggestion that the good old sea urchin might be the baby sumo of all things...honestly :yes:


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Honestly at the end of the day, not being able to give a name to a Seiko, does not make me feel ignorant...that being said, i love the Tunas and the Turtle!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nigelp said:


> This ones called the mach...after an ancient well respected warrior artytime: or orange monster cos' its horrid


Nigel, firstly in this reply I have edited your post to correct a glaring mistake & secondly I feel it only fair to inform you that you are DOOMED!!










Have a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nigelp said:
> 
> 
> > This ones called the mach...after an ancient well respected warrior artytime: or orange monster cos' its horrid
> ...


 :biggrin: will do


----------

